# Windows 10 fährt nicht runter, meldet nur Benutzer ab



## Hawkzton (6. Januar 2017)

*Windows 10 fährt nicht runter, meldet nur Benutzer ab*

Hallo zusammen,


habe ein ganz frisch aufgesetztes Windows auf altem System, das einzige was sich geändert hat ist eine SSD 960 M2 kam ins Spiel.

 interessant ist manchmal gehts manchmal nicht, Neustart geht immer. Wenn ich Herunterfahren drücke, dann kommt kurz das "Wird heruntergefahren" danach ist der bildschirm schwarz und PC bleibt an (keine Ruhezustand also) danach kann ich mich wieder anmelden und er lädt alles neu..
Autostart ist nichts ungewöhnliches drin, verschiedene Energieoptionen ebenfalls gewählt


Jemand eine Idee auf die schnelle, sowas habe ich noch nie gehabt!


----------



## Pinhead (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 fährt nicht runter, meldet nur Benutzer ab*

Hallo.
Falls du zum herunterfahren den Ausschalter betätigen solltest,schau mal nach was in den Energieoptionen eingestellt ist.
Gruss


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 fährt nicht runter, meldet nur Benutzer ab*

drück mal auf die Shift-Taste und haltet sie gedrückt während du auf Herunterfahren klickst.
Könnte am Hybidmodus (hyberfil) liegen.
Hybridmodus in Windows deaktivieren

Den Hybridmodus (Schnellstart) könnt ihr auch komplett deaktivieren, damit Windows immer vollständig herunterfährt. Das geht so:

     Öffnet die Eingabeaufforderung mit der Tastenkombination Windows+R.
    Gebt den Befehl powercfg /hibernate off ein – damit deaktiviert ihr die Datei hiberfil.sys.
    Gebt den Befehl powercfg /hibernate on ein, um die Datei hiberfil.sys wieder zu reaktivieren.


----------



## Hawkzton (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 fährt nicht runter, meldet nur Benutzer ab*

Er fuhr plötzlich wieder von alleine runter, glaube dass es an einem Win 10 Update lag, was immer sagte Fehler... ganz toll...
früher zu Anfangs Win 10 Zeiten, ist mein PC auch immer eingefroren, weil er beim zocken unbedingt Updates fahren musste...

@Schwarzseher: dieser Hibernate Modus ist ne feine Sache, habe ich direkt mal gemacht, sonst war der Rechner kurz normal Hintergrund "Wird heruntergefahren" und direkt schwarz, aber trotzdem noch an... jetzt bleibt er wenigstens solange auf Windows Hintergrund "Wird heruntergefahren" bis er wirklich aus ist. Wirklich länger dauerts nicht wirklich jedenfalls nicht spürbar.

also danke an alle "powercfg /hibernate off" <- Easy Win


----------

